#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Ударение в слове "мандала"

## Aliona

Доброе время суток всем!

На форуме много лингвистов, может удастся найти ответ по поводу правильного ударения в слове "мандала". Словари русского языка (по сайту Грамота.ру) подают вариант с выделением второго слога. В эзотерических сообществах принято ударение на первом слоге. Еще приходилось слышать объяснения, что ударение на каждом слоге слова отвечает за активацию различных его аспектов.  :Confused: 

Так как же правильно с точки зрения литературного языка? И почему?

----------


## Нико

> Доброе время суток всем!
> 
> На форуме много лингвистов, может удастся найти ответ по поводу правильного ударения в слове "мандала". Словари русского языка (по сайту Грамота.ру) подают вариант с выделением второго слога. В эзотерических сообществах принято ударение на первом слоге. Еще приходилось слышать объяснения, что ударение на каждом слоге слова отвечает за активацию различных его аспектов. 
> 
> Так как же правильно с точки зрения литературного языка? И почему?



Я-то делаю ударение на первом слоге. Почему -- не скажу, так уж по большей части устоялось в русском языке.  На английском больше делают ударение на втором слоге, опять же, почему -- не знаю. Но тибетцы ударяют на первый слог, поэтому и нам, русским, тоже стоит это делать.

----------

Aliona (11.10.2010), Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ума не приложу, при чём тибетцы, англичане, китайцы и т.д., если в русском действительно (сейчас проверил по 2-хтомной энциклопедии "Мифы народов мира", М., 1980-82) в слове "мандала" устоялось ударение на первом слоге. %)

Что касается ударений в санскрите, там с этим очень непросто...

----------

Aliona (11.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ума не приложу, при чём тибетцы, англичане, китайцы и т.д., если в русском действительно (сейчас проверил по 2-хтомной энциклопедии "Мифы народов мира", М., 1980-82) в слове "мандала" устоялось ударение на первом слоге. %)
> 
> Что касается ударений в санскрите, там с этим очень непросто...


Так знаю, что непросто, спасибо, что хоть в случае мАндалы со мной согласились.  :Kiss:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так знаю, что непросто, спасибо, что хоть в случае мАндалы со мной согласились.


Вы тут вообще не при чём, т.к. отвечал-то не Вам лично, хотя и с учётом сказанного Вами...
Зачем всё и тут нараз переводить на личностный план? %)

----------


## Нико

> Вы тут вообще не при чём, т.к. отвечал-то не Вам лично, хотя и с учётом сказанного Вами...
> Зачем всё и тут нараз переводить на личностный план? %)


Сорри. Просто приятно стало, что со мной, хоть и косвенно, согласился санскритолог.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сорри. Просто приятно стало, что со мной, хоть и косвенно, согласился санскритолог.


Разочарую опять: аз -- не сино-, не санскрито- и т.п. -лог. : ))
Просто переводчик...

----------


## Нико

> Разочарую опять: аз -- не сино-, не санскрито- и т.п. -лог. : ))
> Просто переводчик...


Вы меня умиляете, право. Но: без перехода на личности. Чисто виртуально.

----------


## Aliona

> если в русском действительно... в слове "мандала" устоялось ударение на первом слоге.


Очевидно еще не все окончательно устоялось в русском и украинском языках: Русский орфографический, толковый (укр.) Возможно, живой язык со временем изменит книжную форму.  :Smilie:  Спасибо, вы помогли прояснить эту тенденцию как приближение к санкритскому звучанию слова.

----------

Юй Кан (11.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Очевидно еще не все окончательно устоялось в русском и украинском языках: Русский орфографический, толковый (укр.) Возможно, живой язык со временем изменит книжную форму.  Спасибо, вы помогли прояснить эту тенденцию как приближение к санкритскому звучанию слова.


Одна важная деталь: словарь, упомянутый мною, более профильный, чем выложенный по приведённому Вами линку без указания авторства.

Автор же статьи МАНДАЛА в МНМ -- Владимир Николаевич Топоров: человек более чем сведущий не только в пали и санскрите.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я-то делаю ударение на первом слоге. *Почему -- не скажу*, так уж по большей части устоялось в русском языке.  На английском больше делают ударение на втором слоге, опять же, почему -- не знаю. Но тибетцы ударяют на первый слог, поэтому и нам, русским, тоже стоит это делать.


Потому 
- что татарский (много заимствований в русский. башмак, сарай, манда);
- и геше ла, манда' ла! ))) (c ударением на второй)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

На первом )
Если называть ударением "тяжёлый"(гуру) слог.

И есть чёткое классическое правило произношения санскритских слов, один пункт которого гласит ) , что гласная перед соединением согласных "тяжелая\весомая"(гуру), тобишь на русский слух - "под ударением" )

m*a*ṇḍala

(п.с. также "тяжёлыми\весомыми" произносятся:
гласные перед висаргой
гласные перед анусварой
долгие гласные
и в стихах - последняя гласная в строке (но правда в стихах она зачастую и так долгая)

пс.пс. как исключение, для целей соблюдения одного из метрических размеров, поэтам разрешено делать исключение "тяжёлого\весомого" произношения гласной перед соединением согласных: кр, пр, бр и хр  )

----------

